# My Exo Terra 18x18x36 tall STEAL from cl



## molitor11 (Aug 12, 2009)

Whats up guys? My name is rob Ive been doing a TON!! of research and checked my local craigslist for tanks... i got a 18x18x24 exo for $40 delivered to my work!! thats my leopard geckos new home. I also got an 18x18x36 tall that im turning into a pdf viv for $90 both on the same day!! I have been researching extremly hard and im going to be getting a pair of azureus at the taylor mi reptile show on sept 12th if they are available of course. I have started construction earlier in the day I am doing a coco fiber with great stuff background, i have siliconed the glass with ge2 silicone w/o bioseal  and i am going to great stuff b4 bed tonight. I have a few ?s that would be awesome if i could get some advice... first is there a need for some "ledges" in my GS background? i am wondering if azureus will even use them? i have 4 diff links bookmarked with pics on the background so i think im clear there other than that 1 question. i appreciate the help and i love the forum it has made my pdf experience quite pleasureable so far and rather easy.


----------

